# iPhone SE ou iPhone 6 ?



## Mariska75 (25 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Que me conseillez-vous entre un iPhone SE et un iPhone 6 s'il vous plaît (sachant que la taille m'est totalement indifférente) ? En dehors des performances annoncées, avez-vous des retours d'expériences à long terme pour l'un ou pour l'autre ? Pensez-vous d'ailleurs qu'il est opportun d'acheter un iPhone de ces générations (notamment avec le scandale sur les batteries) ?

D'autre part, pourriez-vous me dire si, pour un iPhone 128 Go, on peut réellement stocker 128 Go, ou si au bout d'un moment, cela fait buguer le portable ?

Excusez mon inculture en matière informatique, et merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Bonsoir

Quelques chiffres


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Pour ma part , sans hésiter , 

Le SE


----------



## Mariska75 (25 Février 2018)

D'accord, merci beaucoup (en particulier pour le dernier message, parce que je dois avouer ne pas comprendre grand chose aux données du tableau  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Février 2018)

Si la taille du SE te convient, le SE : plus récent, plus performant et moins cher 
Par contre, prend le modèle 128Go si possible. 32Go risque d'être limite.


----------



## Mariska75 (25 Février 2018)

Merci beaucoup  (Dire que tous mes amis me conseillent le 6, quelles personnes peu fiables !  ). Je comptais bien prendre le 128 Go


----------



## Wizepat (25 Février 2018)

+1 pour le SE. Il sera plus véloce que le 6 et la taille est plutôt idéal pour l’usage d’un téléphone


----------



## Alino06 (26 Février 2018)

Aucun des 2. Surtout qu'un SE 2 semble dans les tuyaux (Apple a fait certifié un produit qui semblerait être le successeur du SE)

Pourquoi aucun des 2 ? Ils ne seront pas intéressants sur le long terme (puisque tu en parles) tu auras rapidement une expérience dégradée, surtout avec l'iPhone 6.

Si tu peux vraiment pas attendre, prend le SE, il est plus "récent"


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Février 2018)

Perso j'ai un SE depuis 3 mois et il convient à mes besoins. De toute manière je pense qu'il devient difficile de faire durer un smartphone et celà depuis les début J'ai acheté le iphone 2 six mois après sa sortie... au bout de 2 ans plus de mise à jour... et je l'ai gardé jusqu'au SE. 9 ans de loyaux services (et il marche encore) Bref. tout cela pour dire que prend le téléphone qui te convient, il y  aura toujours mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Février 2018)

Tout à fait, par contre si un nouveau modèle sort quelques jours après c’est peut-être mieux d’attendre


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Février 2018)

Avec des si on peut refaire le monde... Attendre OUI mais combien de temps ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Avec des si on peut refaire le monde... Attendre OUI mais combien de temps ?



Je plussoie


----------



## Wizepat (26 Février 2018)

Mariska75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous entre un iPhone SE et un iPhone 6 s'il vous plaît (sachant que la taille m'est totalement indifférente) ? En dehors des performances annoncées, avez-vous des retours d'expériences à long terme pour l'un ou pour l'autre ? Pensez-vous d'ailleurs qu'il est opportun d'acheter un iPhone de ces générations (notamment avec le scandale sur les batteries) ?
> 
> ...



Cet achat est il urgent? Une certaine Keynote se présente à l’horizon courant mars. Nouvel iPhone? SE 2 ? À quel prix ? Encore beaucoup de questions et seuls des rumeurs circulent à l’heure actuelle. 


Si c’est urgent iPhone SE...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

Si il hésite entre un SE et iPhone 6 , je doute que cela soit une commande express


----------



## daffyb (26 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , sans hésiter ,
> 
> Le SE


+1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> +1



+1 également.


----------



## Alino06 (27 Février 2018)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Avec des si on peut refaire le monde... Attendre OUI mais combien de temps ?



Non mais là on parle quand même d'un moment ou la rumeur d'une Keynote se fait insistante et ou Apple a fait certifié un produit auprès des autorités Européennes qui semble être l'iPhone SE 2
Moi je veux bien tout, mais quand les planètes s'alignent comme ça, lui conseiller d'acheter parce que toi tu l'as fait il y a 3 mois (donc pas dans les mêmes conditions) c'est pas très cool. Tu "shill" ton produit rien de plus
Le meilleur conseil aujourd'hui qu'on peut lui donner et qu'il est urgent d'attendre, rien de plus


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Février 2018)

Bon SE évidemment, pour la taille surtout ce qui en fait un des derniers smartphone de cette puissance qu'on peut utiliser avec une seule main.

Pour ce qui est de l'attente, cela dépend de tes priorités. Si c'est d'avoir un appareil avec tout le temps la dernière version d'un OS, il vaut mieux attendre le SE 2 en effet. Si ce n'est pas ta priorité, prends le SE tout de suite. Apple bloque les mis à jour sur les vieux appareils car ces derniers ne peuvent plus supporter les dernières versions d'OS ... ce qui te permet de garder plusieurs années un iPhone 4S sans que l'OS soit bloquant. J'ai eu un iPhone 5C, que j'ai troqué pour un SE pour avoir le dernier OS ... et j'ai refilé le 5C à une copine qui est en train contente !

Pareil pour le "scandale" de la batterie. Apple a surtout communiquer comme une merde alors qu'à la base c'est une bonne idée : ralentir _un tout petit peu_ les performances des appareils vieillissants pour économiser les batteries vieillissantes et ainsi pouvoir utiliser plus longtemps son appareils ... on est loin de la politique d'obsolescence programmée dénoncée par certains.


----------



## Gillou75 (27 Mars 2018)

Hé les gars vous me faite peur avec le 6  ...aller je rigole j'ai le mien depuis sa sortie...
Mais comme je pense aussi que si c'est pas urgent, attendre la Keynote et tu pourra te décider ensuite.
Moi je viens d’acheter un SE à ma mère mais pour elle c'est amplement suffisant car elle vient du 4 qui lui convenait encore très bien.


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2018)

Mon premier iPhone 6 a plié en deux ans, avec défaillance générale à la clé. J'en ai eu un autre (pas gratuitement, Apple n'assume pas ses erreurs de conception d'alliage), et le second commence déjà à se courber légèrement au bout d'un an. Bref de la merde dans un bas de soie comme disait Napoleon de Talleyrand 

Donc pour ta comparaison fait iPhone SE vs iPhone 6*S* !


----------

